# Belkin Router won't connect



## tehlibbyness (Jan 23, 2010)

My laptop will not connect to my Belkin router. It detects the wireless but won't actually connect to it. Just says it's going to and does nothing. I've been having this problem for nearly a year so I've tried all the obvious solutions like restarting the router and modem, updating drivers, or firmware. 

It has connected a rare few times but when it does it's either limited to no connectivity or just won't go anywhere.

please help... it's driving me crazy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network. If that still doesn't connect, remove encryption and any MAC filtering on the router to see if it'll connect that way.


----------



## tehlibbyness (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for your help.

I did all that and it didn't connect, then I looked back a few mins later and it acted like it was connecting but then got stuck on acquiring address.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Are you able to connect directly to the Modem or Router by using a Network Cable?

Have you tried booting to a Safe Mode with Networking and see if you are able to wireless connect?

Also, you may try uninstalling/reinstalling your Wireless ethernet adapter if you have not DONE this yet, here's a simple guide:

Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Wireless Adapter and choose Uninstall. To reinstall, right click anywhere on any Device, then choose Scan for hardware changes. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready.

If re-install didn't help at all, I'd consider replacing your wireless ethernet adapter and look for something like this one =>http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-108M...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264284808&sr=8-11


----------



## tehlibbyness (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, it works when I plug directly into the router or modem. I tried safe mode again just to be sure and it acts the same way.

I don't have a Wireless adapter but a wireless card, I don't know if that makes a difference or not. I went ahead and uninstalled/reinstalled it, results were the same.

It did manage to connect with limited to no connectivity, so I tried to repair it and it got stuck on renewing the IP address.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From previous posts I detect a bad wireless card, there are wireless ethernet cards, USB wireless adapters that you can buy for under $20, if you want to go this route which I do recommend.


----------

